# Increasing Overhead press



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 15, 2018)

I've been struggling with increasing my overhead (265) in order to compete I need to make it 400+, finding it hard to increase weight, any suggestions ?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 15, 2018)

400 + on Ohp? Ok man. Did you mean 300 +?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 15, 2018)

U compete in strongman??? 400 pound ohp is big boy Weight. I'd recommend rotating sitting and standing ohp every week. U can push more weight sitting and will carry over to your standing. Do Strict and push press also. 

Klokov presses always hammered my shoulders. Look em up if u don't know what they are. U start with the bar on your traps with a wide  grip and pretty much try to stretch the bar to get it up.


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 15, 2018)

Seeker said:


> 400 + on Ohp? Ok man. Did you mean 300 +?


 lmao yes, I've been stuck here for about a month


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> U compete in strongman??? 400 pound ohp is big boy Weight. I'd recommend rotating sitting and standing ohp every week. U can push more weight sitting and will carry over to your standing. Do Strict and push press also.
> 
> Klokov presses always hammered my shoulders. Look em up if u don't know what they are. U start with the bar on your traps with a wide  grip and pretty much try to stretch the bar to get it up.


 I should go ahead and throw the sittings in, and I'm going to look into those Klokovs too.
edit : definitely adding in klokovs


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 15, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> I should go ahead and throw the sittings in, and I'm going to look into those Klokovs too.
> edit : definitely adding in klokovs



Like I said sitting will allow u to brace your feet and lower back and push heavier weights. 

Start light with the klokovs man they are tough but will make a man outta you. Lol


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Like I said sitting will allow u to brace your feet and lower back and push heavier weights.
> 
> Start light with the klokovs man they are tough but will make a man outta you. Lol


40-60% max weight a good start on the klokovs ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 15, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> 40-60% max weight a good start on the klokovs ?



Shit I'd throw 95 on there just to get a feel for them. I'd start with sets of 6 to 8.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you find a lot of carry over for the OHP? I have added it back in recently but can't say if it has helped the bench at all


----------

